# iYogi



## Kokoro (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone know people who have had experience with iYogi's tech support?


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

never heard of it......................


----------



## Jackwelsh (May 1, 2006)

Hi,

I had gone through with their website. It seems that it is a subscription based support, which is platform independent. I enquired about this support but no one had heard about this so I decided to go on my own.

They have some MCDST technicians, and support for very less as compared to others. It is 20 Pounds for UK and about 35 Dollars for US support. The websites are http://iyogi.co.uk and http://iyogi.net

They have a toll free number so you can enquire about the service. I think it will be pretty decent.


----------

